# Any idea what this is and how to kill it while bermuda is dormant?



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

Is this poa? I've tried the lawn safe round up and sedgehammer+ in the summer and it hasn't touched it. I also have a ton of wild onion/garlic that I'm trying to get rid of.

I'm trying to kill all of this off before spring and not break the bank. Any ideas?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Torpedo grass I believe. I use atrazine (twice a year on my st aug) and a 3-way once a year and it's taken care of between the 3 applications.

I suppose a regular 3-way would take care of it, but I am not experienced enough, nor do I really see any kind of dormancy here in FL, so I'm not sure if it'd be safe to apply now, or wait until spring.

Doesn't look too bad, but pictures can be deceiving - worst thing if you want them gone, is take a little time and pull em out. They come out pretty easy.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It is not Poa annua.

Also, three-way is likely not gonna work on that. Three-way tendons to target broadleaf weed's versus grassy weeds.

What else do you have in herbicide arsenal?


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> It is not Poa annua.
> 
> Also, three-way is likely not gonna work on that. Three-way tendons to target broadleaf weed's versus grassy weeds.
> 
> What else do you have in herbicide arsenal?


I don't have much on hand besides prodiamine, which I know won't help. I was planning on picking up something that would smoke this and the wild onions/garlic I have popping up everywhere.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

MSM works well on onion and garlic. Image with imazaquin would work as well. You could try image and see if you get any traction.

For the grassy weed in your yard, I'd be curious about just wiping with a glyphosate, covered paint brush depending on how much you have in the yard.


----------



## Etm (Nov 11, 2018)

Spray it with gly. Dormant bermuda will be fine. Msm for your wild garlic/onions.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I would spot spray with gly. Depending where you are, let the Bermuda get more dormant first.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> I would spot spray with gly. Depending where you are, let the Bermuda get more dormant first.


Spot spraying glyphosate sets you up for chicken pox looking lawn come spring. I know this from experience. If you decide to use glyphosate blanket spray at 32oz per acre in January/ February time frame. It's better to slightly delay spring green up vs. dead spots that recover in late May/ June.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

High leverage, 
I have no clue what you mean. I've spot sprayed gly on dormant Bermuda for the past 15 years. Never seen chicken pox lol


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

high leverage said:


> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> > I would spot spray with gly. Depending where you are, let the Bermuda get more dormant first.
> ...


Sir the Bermuda is dormant, gly won't bother it.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > thesouthernreelmower said:
> ...


I can only speak from personal experience. I've spot sprayed my lawn in early March only to discover delayed green up in the spot that I treated. University studies as well as my personal experience being a commercial applicator have shown that if you use glypho it's recommended to blanket vs spot. That way if you do experience delayed green up, the whole lawn is effective vs spot thus the chicken pox effect. I'm sure everyone has different experiences.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I still see some green bermuda in the OP - I would not apply glyphosate.


----------



## Etm (Nov 11, 2018)

high leverage said:


> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> > high leverage said:
> ...


If you sprayed in march you probably had some green up occurring. Spray in Dec/Jan you will see no effects.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

Is this not a Purple Sedge ? at the end if you planning to apply Gly not important what it is....


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for the input everyone. @Ware is right, I still have a little green in the bermuda so I will be trying to paint with glyphosate until it goes completely dormant.

So the general consensus is that it's safe to spot spray glyphosate if I'm positive all the grass is dormant?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Doesn't specify whether dormant or not, but this is from NC state. 


Decide for yourself.

My vote is broadcast spraying.

If you have a handful of weeds, hand brush.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't spray my bermuda with Roundup. For me there is too much risk, not enough reward. Some of the south facing areas of my lawn do not go completely dormant some years. I know some use it, and to each his own, but I only use selective herbicides on my lawn.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

simazine and roundup when and ONLY when it is completely dormant


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You can spray simazine when it's fully awake. It's labeled for use when sprigging Bermuda.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Don't want to hijack but I've got similar stuff going on as well as what I believe to be POA. I'm in the DFW area and we've seen 3-4 hard freezes already. I've been planning on spot spraying gly in late December early January just to make sure everything is dormant. The gly I have has a surfactant in the concentrate and I believe there is a longer term residual affect on things coming back when I use it during the growth seasons!!!!!
https://www.domyown.com/eraser-ap-p-1536.html

Will Gly take out the POA as well? I've been doing September dithiopyr the past few seasons as well as Spring.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The surfactant is to help with uptake in the plant.

Glyphosate can be sprayed, broadcast application, to go after poa annua. Make sure it's dead, cause there's already glyphosate resistant populations of poa out there.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Ya, I know what the surfactant does. I should have been more clear. I believe the surfactant in this product gives the gly some residual effect in the soil, something many say gly is not supposed to have. I sprayed a small "problem spot" in August and even though we had a good two months of growing season and a LOT of rain afterwards the bermuda refused to fill in. I've seen this multiple times/places 


Movingshrub said:


> The surfactant is to help with uptake in the plant.
> 
> Glyphosate can be sprayed, broadcast application, to go after poa annua. Make sure it's dead, cause there's already glyphosate resistant populations of poa out there.


----------

